

ZeroBrane Studio – Lua IDE with code analyzer, live coding - da02
http://studio.zerobrane.com/

======
TheZenPsycho
This is great, and a compelling alternative to TextAdept in the lua-scriptable
text editor space.

~~~
maksimlin
Yep TextAdept never really got mush visibility, but it was (is?) a great
approach to a having a editor fully scripted in lua, much more so than Scite
which also has lua scripting and of course is uses the same scintilla text
editor component as TextAdept.

These days Adobes Brackets is using pretty much the same approach in the JS
side of things.

------
chanux
This might sound absurd but sometimes back when I was totally new to Lua I
wanted a REPL. To my surprise, I couldn't find one. Can someone suggest
something so I can use it when I get back to lua again.

~~~
jandy
Just run `lua` and you'll be dropped into a REPL. It's pretty basic compared
to some other REPLs though, and I'd also be interested in hearing if there are
some more user-friendly options out there.

My main gripe with the current REPL is it doesn't print anything to the screen
without an explicit print call. So myMethod(x) will not print anything,
instead you have to assign the result to a variable and print it or wrap
everything you do in a call to print.

~~~
copx
Here is a hacky "REPL" of sorts in Lua:

    
    
      while true do
        io.write("> ")
        exp = io.read()
        print((loadstring("return " .. exp) or loadstring(exp))())
      end
    

Actually kinda works. Example session:

    
    
      > 5 + 5
      10
      > msg = "Hello"
      
      > print(msg)
      Hello
    
      > double = function(x) return x * 2 end
    
      > double(2)
      4
      > a = 4
    
      > b = a + 5
    
      > b
      9

~~~
anonymoushn
Trading the ability to have multiline expressions for the ability to skip
"return" sounds like a bad deal.

------
ronaldsvilcins
Great!

